# Lola isn't feeling well



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't posted in a while but I just had to come post how Lola is doing.


I will start with a little background. This Saturday we went upstate for the weekend on the car ride there Lola throw up 4 times. I thought it was kind of normal because in the past she has been car sick although I thought she had outgrown it because it really had been a long time. Once we got there she was back to herself. Didn't notice anything odd until Sunday night when we were getting ready for bed she was a bit anxious her coordination was off but I didn't really know what to make of it. Monday she was pretty normal and that night we returned home. Tuesday morning is when it got ugly. She refused to est breakfast. She throw up at least 4 times I really had to go to work since I had already taken off Monday for my trip. So she stayed home alone until 1pm. When I got home again she had thrown up all over both doggy beds and on the floor in several places. I tried feeding her a lil scrambled egg and she ate all of it. When she couldn't keep it down is when I decided to take her to the vet. The vet is not sure what it is. They did an in house liver and kidney panel and an red count. The only thing that came back abnormal was her red blood count which came back at 57 she said it should be about 40. They also checked for heart worms waiting on that. She was going to send out for giardia and ticks but I told them to wait on that until today in the case it was just caused by anxiety from the trip. Because the bill was already over 500$. 

I took off from work today because I just couldn't leave her like this. She hasn't thrown up since she got the shot at the vets. But she refused to eat this morning. She is having episodes of air licking (like 20 mins at a time). She has had no bowel movements in at least 24 hrs. She did have 2 small meals last night. I'm waiting on a call back from the vet maybe I will just send in for tick panel. 

Anybody have any idea what this could be? I'm very worried =(


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

During the ride upstate


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have no idea. But I am keeping my fingers crossed that she gets better right away. Poor little Lola.:grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no idea what could be going on, but hopefully you and your vet can figure it out...I'm sorry Lola P is sick....please keep us posted...


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

The symptoms don't sound like anything that you can pinpoint. If it were Giardia she would have a bad stool. Prayers and hugs that she will feel better and the vet can determine exactly what it is.

That pic of her is adorable!! :wub: Please keep us posted.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying for Lola. I'm so sorry she's not feeling well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor Lola!

A hemocrit (packed cell volume) of 57 is close to the HGE threshold of 60, but with no bloody diarrhea it couldn't be that.

According to this, a high hemocrit can result from dehydration which makes sense if she has been vomiting for several days. Did they give her subq fluids?

A typical blood chemistry panel usually includes


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update*

I just spoke to the vet. She wants me to bring her in again, to recheck her abdomen, give her fluids and do some further blood test. Maybe even an X-ray or ultrasound. She said it might be pancreatitis. She said if she does she will have to be hospitalized for two days. ='( We have an appointment for 330 this afternoon. I really hope she doesn't have to stay there.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Poor Lola!
> 
> A hemocrit (packed cell volume) of 57 is close to the HGE threshold of 60, but with no bloody diarrhea it couldn't be that.
> 
> ...


 The doctor did suspect HGE that's why she sent us home with an antibiotic(antidiarrheal). Said there were high chances she would get bloody diarrhea. But Lola didnt have any bowel movements. 

She also said it could be dehydration but she ruled it out because her protein levels were normal. She said if it was because of dehydration her protein levels would have been altered. 

They did give subq fluids, vitamins and cerenia.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck at the vets office. Prayers and hugs. Please keep us posted.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Awe..bless her heart...prayers said!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I just spoke to the vet. She wants me to bring her in again, to recheck her abdomen, give her fluids and do some further blood test. Maybe even an X-ray or ultrasound. She said it might be pancreatitis. She said if she does she will have to be hospitalized for two days. ='( We have an appointment for 330 this afternoon. I really hope she doesn't have to stay there.


Sounds like a good plan. An xray or ultrasound is probably a good idea at this point to make sure there is no blockage since she hasn't had a bowel movement in so long. Since you were visiting friends, you never know what she could have gotten into at someone else's house.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am praying that your Lola will be ok and wont have to go through all of this! Glad to hear that your vet is on top of things! Hugs to you and Lola


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for little Lola. Keep us updated.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - I'm so sorry to hear this about Lola. I would have thought more about ticks if she first got sick BEFORE you went upstate but she was throwing up going there. I would think she would be dehydrated after all the throwing up and to me not that surprising that she hasn't had a bowel movement because she probably threw everything in her stomach up before it would move southward. I'm hoping that it was just some virus she got. I know a lot of people don't feed their dogs for 24 hours after throwing up. I think the best place for her right now is the vet's so that she can get constant attention and even an IV if she isn't eating. Please let us know how she's going and I hope it passes soon. (((hugs)))


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your Lola  hopefully it is just a virus that will pass, or I wonder if on your travels she managed to pick something bad up and eat it. Here's hoping that this gets solved quickly :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mane -- I'm so sorry that Lola is sick. Sometimes, even with all the testing, we never are able to pinpoint exactly what is or was wrong and they get better on their own. I'm hoping that Lola is better soon.

Sending lots of prayers and healing energy your way. 

Please keep us posted as we're all anxious about little Lola Pink. Hugs to you as I know that you must be stressed.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying for little Lola - feel better soon little girl.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying it is 'just' a passing bug and that she'll be on the road to recovery very soon!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh no~ I'm sorry that Lola isn't feeling well. Hope it's just a stomach bug and nothing serious. Please keep us posted. Thanks.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Just Seen this. Iam Sure praying For Her. Ill CHeck back to hear what the vet says. Good Luck* Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I just went through a bout of pancreatitis with Violet. She was very lethargic, no eating at all, and vomiting. They did a test right away to determine that it was pancreatitis. It was very scary, and she was in the hospital for 2 1/2 days. She had several meds to take for a period of 2 weeks. When she began eating, it was only chicken and rice for several days. Hoping the vet can figure this all out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> I just went through a bout of pancreatitis with Violet. She was very lethargic, no eating at all, and vomiting. They did a test right away to determine that it was pancreatitis. It was very scary, and she was in the hospital for 2 1/2 days. She had several meds to take for a period of 2 weeks. When she began eating, it was only chicken and rice for several days. Hoping the vet can figure this all out.


The amalase and lipase is elevated with pancreatitis which is part of a routine blood chemistry, though. Lola already had that done so I assume it was normal.

Hopefully Mane will find out more at her appointment.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update just got back from the vets*

Thank you everyone for your concern.


We still basically don't know what it is. But I had been noticing her coordination was off and that she was like loosing balance. I mentioned this to the vet and now she wants to rule out white dog shaker syndrome. ( I think that's the name ) they sent out for pancreatitis we are still waiting on the results. They did a CBC in house and the RBC went down to 54 still high but not alarming since she doesn't have bloody stools. The problem with white dog shaker syndrome is there is no test we would have to rule everything else and then see a neurologist. She did get fluids, cerenia, Pepcid ac and vitamins plus a little rimadyl in case she has pain in her back legs. The vet did notice her back legs didnt seem normal and that she is def not waking right. The vet did want to hold off on the ultrasound and X-ray she didn't think we were going to find anything that would help us right now. 

The plan is to wait on tick panel and other blood work results. If all that comes back normal than she wants me to go see a neurologist ASAP. The heartworm test came back negative.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

A couple mins ago I fed her some chicken and she ate it all. But she ate very different it's like it was hard for her to pick up the food at one point she almost fell it appears her hind legs gave. I recorded her eating because she ate weird last night also. So I got the moment where she lost balance it just happened so quick it's hard to know what really happened. 

I'm so worried!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I am sure this is very upsetting for you...prayers continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Saying prayers that there will be a definite diagnosis and hope that Lola will start to feel better real soon.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for little LPink, it's so scarey when our babies are sick.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lifting her up in prayer.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mane, I am sorry your going through this. That does not sound like White Shaker Dog Syndrome. My Zoe has that and it has nothing to do with losing coordination and it lasts a short time. It happens only when she is really nervous.....she just shakes as if she is really cold. 

My prayers are with you and I hope they can find out what is causing this ASAP. Please keep us poste! Hugs!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry your sweet baby is sick. I know you must be so worried  . Just wanted you to know I'm lifting up a prayer for her (and you).


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is scary  thanks for the update. Looking it up, it does seem to have some correlation, was she shaking somewhat while trying to eat? or just very weak. It does sound quickly treatable, but maybe long term meds. Will watch and pray your little Lola Pink gets better soon.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I just now saw this thread, but I'm definitely joining in the prayer circle on behalf of Lola. I hope you find the answer soon and that it is something that can be easily and quickly treated. I sympathize with you over the vet bills-- it's such a strain on the finances, but of course we have no other recourse. Keep us posted and I'll keep on praying!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane -- I am praying for Lola. Were there any other signs lately of problems? She hasn't had anything that could be seizures has she? Was either thinking some kind of disc problems with her back. You might well need to see a good neurologist if it's not that.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for Lola.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So sorry Lola's sick hope you get answers soon.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update*

Just got back from the specialist. It really isn't looking good. I'm sorry if this doesn't sound coherent. As I write this I have tears running down my face. I'm beyond sad. the neurologist thinks it could be encephalitis. The other alternative could be toxicity but he said not likely because its been more than 24 hrs and she is getting worse rather than better. She's a baby I don't understand how this could be happening. Just three days ago she was such s happy little dog. They tried to do a urine test for toxicity but her bladder was empty. 

Plan is to take her in tomorrow for MRI and/or spinal tap if she doesn't get better by the morning. My gut is telling me she isn't going to get better.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Mane -- I am praying for Lola. Were there any other signs lately of problems? She hasn't had anything that could be seizures has she? Was either thinking some kind of disc problems with her back. You might well need to see a good neurologist if it's not that.


It isn't back pain they have checked her for pain. She isn't showing any signs of pain or discomfort.she is more spacey and disoriented.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Mane, I am sorry your going through this. That does not sound like White Shaker Dog Syndrome. My Zoe has that and it has nothing to do with losing coordination and it lasts a short time. It happens only when she is really nervous.....she just shakes as if she is really cold.
> 
> My prayers are with you and I hope they can find out what is causing this ASAP. Please keep us poste! Hugs!!


Yes at this point I agree with you it doesn't seem like it. Although I really wish it was. What we are looking at now is much worse.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Mane, I'm so sorry for all Lola and you are going through! It sounds so scary  I am praying and hoping that it's something with a simple fix. Please know we are all praying right along with you and please keep us posted.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mane, I am so very sorry that it's not better news. Praying that sweet Lola gets some healing rest overnight. I am holding you both close in virtual hugs and in prayer.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Mane...hugs and prayers for you and Little Lola...:grouphug:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh no, poor little Lola  ill be praying that she gets better soon and that this isn't serious... Keep us updated!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mane, I am so sorry. I wish I could do something for you and Lola to make this go away. Try and stay positive as long as you can. There is always hope with everything. The important thing is to pinpoint what it is and treat it accordingly. Please, please keep us posted. HUGS!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Mane, I'm praying that she'll be okay and that it's something else.rayer: Other than the weakness in the back legs what else made him/her think it was encephalitis? Maybe the tick test will show something else. Where did the specialist come from? Is he with Blue Pearl or AMC? Try not to let your mind run wild. I'm here if you want to talk. :grouphug:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Mane, I'm praying that she'll be okay and that it's something else.rayer: Other than the weakness in the back legs what else made him/her think it was encephalitis? Maybe the tick test will show something else. Where did the specialist come from? Is he with Blue Pearl or AMC? Try not to let your mind run wild. I'm here if you want to talk. :grouphug:


We went to blue pearl. Do you know anything About them? He said she was disoriented. She can't even drink water properly. He tested all her reflexes to be honest he didn't give us any other possible diagnosis.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mane -- it really doesn't sound like White Shaker Dog Syndrom, but it does sound like something neurological. Could be encephalitis or something else neurological, so it could be some type of back problem.

In any case, I hope they get to the bottom of it soon and that Lola gets onto the road to recovery.

I know you must be beside yourself. Sending lots of hugs for you and prayers and positive healing energy for Lola.

Please pm Pam (Pammy4554) and see if any of these symptoms minored her Lola's. If so, you could give you a wealth of info.

Lola -- your SM Awnties love you and are very worried about you. Mane -- again, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

In retrospect I noticed her acting a little off balance since Sunday but I didn't know what to make of it. My vet didn't even notice the neurological symptoms. I started noticing that more and more she wasn't eating, walking or acting normal. So I had my bf observe her and he totally agreed. So I could the vet this am and off we were again to see her, and then tonight she just got worse so we went to see the specialist. Tomorrow first thing we our dropping her off for her MRI and spinal tap.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Blue Pearl is a better option than AMC. I have had my experience with AMC and am not as confident in them as I use to be. I know this is hard but stay as strong as possible. Praying you will have some more answers tomorrow and be able to work towards a plan of care to make Lola better. Virtual Hugs!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mane, my prayers are with you and Lola. I pray her spinal tap and MRI show nothing serious. Bless your heart ... and, Lola's, too. 

Hugs for you and Lola. My heart goes out to you, Mane ... I know how stressful and worried you have got to be right now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - like Barbara, i don't trust AMC and think Blue Pearl is the "go to" pet hospital these days. My only time there was for Linda's Bonnie. I wrote to pam a little while ago to read your thread. Indeed she is a wealth of info after her Lola. We are so much more in tune to our Malts than many vets. Praying for Lola. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sent you a big PM. Anything I can do, let me know. Hugs.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

NewGMEDogs : NewGMEDogs

This is the link I told you about. It's to a GME dog forum. It is an extremely pro Sisson group, but really good for info gathering. Dr. Sisson is certainly well respected, and you could get a consult with him. But I would seek the opinion of a good neuro in your area first and see how they approach it. There a more and more competent vets treating GME now. Good luck.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mane I am so sorry to hear that :grouphug: you are doing all you can do for her. I hope and pray that she will be ok. rayer: I am so glad you have people on here who can support you that have been through this sort of thing.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Mane, I am so sorry to hear about Lola Pink  I know you are scared and worried -- I hope that the vets will find answers soon. We are here for you even if it it's just through encouraging words and positive thoughts for you and Lola. :hug:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

L........Lovely Lola:wub:

O.......Oh! Please don't let this be that awful illness that I know all too well :blink:

L........Lifting up prayers that it is only a short obstacle in passing :innocent:

A........And we at SM will be sending kisses to you and your Mommy for encouragement :smootch:






*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry your Lola is sick. Is there any change this morning? Praying that its nothing serious.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for Lola this morning!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Lord we come to you with humble hearts and ask that you hold Lola Pink in your healing hands and we also ask that you give her worried mom a peace that passes all understanding! We also lift up the doctors and ask you give them wisdom to know the path to take in Lola's healing. Thank you Father....Amen


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Mane, just checking in this morning to see how Lola is doing. Hopefully you see a bit of improvement this morning??


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Mane, I wrote you a msg. & accidentally deleted it I guess, think I was posting! Duhhh. My brain must be on holiday already.
Sending all my prayers & wishing you success in finding out a proper diagnosis. Hang in there. We are here.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

We didnt sleep all night. She doesn't seem any better I think she is doing worse. We are getting ready now to head to the vet hospital where they will put her under anthesia and do the spinal tap and MRI. I will post am update later. I'm pressed for time now. Again thank you for keeping us in your prayers. I'm so scared for her . I really don't want her to suffer and last night she seem so nervous. She was so tired but couldn't sleep she was like restless her head would sway and she would shake and air lick. 

I will post again in a few hours. Please continue to pray for us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my Mane---I just noticed how young she is! Has she had other issues before this?
Sending you all the best & many prayers for Lola Pink.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor Lola, I hope to God you get a positive result for her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying you have a good outcome today, I'm so sorry this is happing to Lola.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mane, happy your headed to the vet for testing. Praying for a diagnosis so she can get treated right away. Praying for Lola.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this. I am praying that Lola will get a proper diagnostic and she will be fine. My thoughts will be with Lola and you today.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - I'm keeping you and Lola in my prayers. I hope that you'll have some answers and that it might be something treatable. It's so hard to see our kids having issues. Remember too that sometimes they pick up on our nervousness and try to be normal and reassuring around her. I'll be back home after 5pm if you need me or want me to meet you at Blue Pearl. I'll PM you my cell phone number. Love you and Lola Pink. :wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> We didnt sleep all night. She doesn't seem any better I think she is doing worse. We are getting ready now to head to the vet hospital where they will put her under anthesia and do the spinal tap and MRI. I will post am update later. I'm pressed for time now. Again thank you for keeping us in your prayers. I'm so scared for her . I really don't want her to suffer and last night she seem so nervous. She was so tired but couldn't sleep she was like restless her head would sway and she would shake and air lick.
> 
> I will post again in a few hours. Please continue to pray for us.


Oh, Mane, I am so sorry. I pray the neurologist can figure this out quickly.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

rayer: Praying for sweet Lola Pink.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Praying for Lola this morning.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sending you prayers and hugs. My heart is with you and Lola!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Poor sweet Lola i hope they can find out what is wrong today and begin some treatment stay strong.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor baby, must be heartbreaking to watch her like that. More answers today :grouphug:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Just saw this thread too. Praying for Lola! Hugs to you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so so sorry that Lola isn't better. Forgive me, I have no words...only tears.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, Mane. 

I hope the tests today can tell you what exactly it is so you can start treatment right away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mane -- sending more prayers and hugs and looking for updates.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

So hoping your little Lola will recover. Also praying for strength for you as you deal with helping your sweet baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back to see if tests were done.xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::confused1::confused1::Waiting:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mane, my thoughts and prayers have been with you and Lola all day long.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Checking......


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Me too...


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello everyone

I'm sorry I can't individually respond to everyone. I'm at work now and of course I'm swamped with patients. The neurologist called me at noon to say they were going to start the MRI and spinal tap. I think I should get a call at around 3pm. I will try and post as soon as I hear back. 

Thank you everyone so much! You don't know how much I appreciate your words and concern for us. I will post later.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for updating us, Mane. We don't expect you to respond individually. We know!! I'm home now for the rest of the day if you need me; my class cancelled and I moved PT to noon so am around.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for good news later today!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mane, thanks for the update. rayer: :hugging:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update, will check in again later :grouphug:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm still waiting for a call from the neurologist and from my regular vet.at this point all I know is tick panel is negative and So is the heartworm. Her CBC is also normal. I should hear from them soon.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> NewGMEDogs : NewGMEDogs
> 
> This is the link I told you about. It's to a GME dog forum. It is an extremely pro Sisson group, but really good for info gathering. Dr. Sisson is certainly well respected, and you could get a consult with him. But I would seek the opinion of a good neuro in your area first and see how they approach it. There a more and more competent vets treating GME now. Good luck.


Thank you so much for this. This has all come out of nowhere I'm so overwhelmed I still haven't really researched anything. Other than your old threads. I just don't have a clear head right now. I'm hoping once I get a diagnosis whether good or bad I can get the strength I will need to help her get through this. 



Bailey&Me said:


> Mane, just checking in this morning to see how Lola is doing. Hopefully you see a bit of improvement this morning??


Aww you get a little girl! She is adorable congratulation!!!



Snowbody said:


> Thanks for updating us, Mane. We don't expect you to respond individually. We know!! I'm home now for the rest of the day if you need me; my class cancelled and I moved PT to noon so am around.


Thank you so much Susan. You are so kind. I still dont know whether she will stay overnight or not. I'm waiting to hear back from the doctor.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I feel so badly that little Lola is going thru this....will be praying they get to the bottom of it and that it is a manageable issue!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I am praying that it is not GME....:grouphug: big hugs to you, Mane..


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Just saw this 

Prayed for Lola...will keep her in my prayers.

I hope they figure out what is causing this...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sure that no matter what it is, they should be able to give her something that will relieve what's going on right now, Mane. Hoping for the best. :wub:


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Been thinking about Lola all day... hoping for good news.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Checking back in to see if there's another update. Big hugs to you, Mane-- Lola is still in my prayers


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Still no call. I called at 5 when I was leaving work. They said the dr. Was seeing his last patient and that he would call me in about half hour still no call back. I asked the secretary if she thought it was a good idea for me to head there and she said no. So we are waiting on the call.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Mane, I know how hard this is. We're all here with you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Still praying for Lola and praying it's not GME. Stay strong!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thinking of you and Lola. Hugs!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Be Strong We are all praying for her. 
Nickee in Pa**


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still praying for Lola that she can be easily treated and will be back to her normal self in no time. This waiting has to be so hard on you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back again...hoping you heard from the doc by now.<3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Checking in...and sending hugs to you and kisses to Lola. I guess my heart is sending prayers as well.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

We are all checking and sending positive energy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane just texted me and wanted me to pass on the info since she isn't near a computer. She said,"The neurologist is 99% sure it isn't encephalitis and diagnosed her with White Dog Shaker Syndrome. So we are over the moon. I know it's still a serious condition but the prognosis is a lot better."

So glad to hear this and praying that this diagnosis is correct. Prayers answered if so. :chili::chili: What a relief.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It's almost nine o'clock in the evening here in Virginia. I'm praying along with everyone else here that Lola is okay. 

Sending hugs and love to both of you, Mane.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So glad to see that it isn't encephalitis and hopefully Lola is doing better. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, good to hear that it probably isn't the heartbreaking e word. Oh, sigh...be well little Lola Pink.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Mane just texted me and wanted me to pass on the info since she isn't near a computer. She said,"The neurologist is 99% sure it isn't encephalitis and diagnosed her with White Dog Shaker Syndrome. So we are over the moon. I know it's still a serious condition but the prognosis is a lot better."
> 
> So glad to hear this and praying that this diagnosis is correct. Prayers answered if so. :chili::chili: What a relief.:thumbsup:


Thank you for the update, Sue. Thank God it is not encephalitis. 

However, my prayers continue for Lola and Mane ... that Lola's treatments will help her feel much better. I am unfamilar with Dog Shaker Syndrome ... but, will read up on it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Praise God! I am so happy it is not encephalitis...Mane, know you are exhausted and stressed out...hope you can sleep tonight...hope little Lola is feeling better, soon...((hugs))


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

While that's not great, it is better than encephalitis! Good to hear!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank goodness it is not encephalitis! Now you can concentrate on helping her to feel better!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good news. Continued prayers for you and Lola.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update Sue  I am so relieved. When Mane mentioned white shaker I looked it up and it does seem pretty treatable. Thank heavens it isn't GME. 

Hoping little Lola improves soon Mane :grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a relief! Saying a prayer that this diagnosis is correct and they can start treating it so Lola will get better soon! Thanks for the update, Sue


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue - thanks for passing on the update. It's great that it's not encephalitis, but White Shaker Dog Syndrome is bad, although treatable.

Mane -- I know that you must be exhausted. Sending lots of hugs to you and lots of prayers and positive healing energy for Lola.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for the update 

I will keep praying for Lola....


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

So relieved for you and sweet little Lola :wub: I don't know much about WDSS but will definitely read up on it.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad little Lola has a diagnosis and it is treatable  Good news. She's a little cutie pie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll take anything over GME! :chili::chili:
My question mark brain says "why not 100%"? Maybe because the only way to know 100% is by getting into the brain itself --which of course they can't do. 
So glad for the wonderful news!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so glad it's treatable. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Very very good news!!!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Great update.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear this. Lola and Mane will remain in my prayers.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I'll take anything over GME! :chili::chili:
> My question mark brain says "why not 100%"? Maybe because the only way to know 100% is by getting into the brain itself --which of course they can't do.
> So glad for the wonderful news!:thumbsup:


I looked it up, Dr. Sandi...it is an inflammation of the cerebellum...and usually affects little white dogs, although other breeds can be affected...it affects young dogs between 6 months-2 yrs...onset of symptoms is sudden...the cerebellum is what affects motor function..so they don't truly shake...it is more like they are wobbly and are unable to control their movements...treatment is usually prednisone and sometimes diazepam...they start at a high dose and slowly wean it down...some recover completely and never have it again while some may require a small maintenance dose to stay well, but from what I read, these little dogs can live a long, happy life..good news for our sweet Lola...:wub::wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news! I was so afraid it was GME!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

So happy to hear that it's not encephalitis or GME. I will continue to pray for sweet LP and her Mommy.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update*

Thank you Sue for updating everyone. 

Yesterday the neurologist said he didn't see any inflammation in the brain and csf was negative. He told me that with both test coming back negative he said he was 99% it wasn't encephalitis. I didn't really worry about that one percent because I'm in the diagnostic field and I know that radiologist are very adamant about saying 100% on anything. 

I didn't speak to the neurologist in person I spoke to him on the phone and since I hadn't read up on white dog shaker syndrome I was not prepared to ask questions. Other than asking about now certain he was that it wasnt encephalitis and basic questions about her current state. I really did think it was going to be something worse. So although now that I read up on WDSS I know it's a serious condition but treatable and she could live a normal life. 

I now have questions for the neurologist, but I'm thinking I will wait the 2 weeks until aree follow up if she improves by Monday like he said she would. 

I'm going to start on few more threads about the what I have read about the disease and about the medication. Since I know there are several of you that have dogs that have been on prednisone. 

Again thank you so so much for your thoughts and prayers. Reading your post was of great comfort to me in this really hard time. Family members and friends just don't understand how important and how much love I have for my girls.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Saying more prayers for little Lola today. Hoping she is starting to feel better.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just want Lola to get better and enjoy life! continous prayers to you both


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> I just want Lola to get better and enjoy life! continous prayers to you both


Thank you! Those are my wishes as well.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

UPDATE on PAGE 13 post 130


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - we're all so relieved. Yes White Dog Shaker Syndrome is serious but the prognosis is good and I know you will give her the best care in the world. While going through this, also please take care of yourself. This has been huge stress for you and you need to realize that and pamper yourself a bit to make up for it while you're seeing Lola through it. I think if you do have questions for the specialist, there's no harm in speaking to him before the two weeks. I would just gather all the questions you have and write them down so you do it at one time. You've come to him as a specialist and gotten a diagnosis that you're unfamiliar with so of course you might have questions that you didn't have in the heat of the moment.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Mane - we're all so relieved. Yes White Dog Shaker Syndrome is serious but the prognosis is good and I know you will give her the best care in the world. While going through this, also please take care of yourself. This has been huge stress for you and you need to realize that and pamper yourself a bit to make up for it while you're seeing Lola through it. I think if you do have questions for the specialist, there's no harm in speaking to him before the two weeks. I would just gather all the questions you have and write them down so you do it at one time. You've come to him as a specialist and gotten a diagnosis that you're unfamiliar with so of course you might have questions that you didn't have in the heat of the moment.


I just called him and left a message I hope I get a call back soon. She isn't eating.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Poor dear You Have been thru so much.*
*And your little one as well.*
*Ill Keep you both in my prayers. I Know you give the best care there is. Stay Strong.*
*Love & Blessings,Nickee in Pa**


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *You Poor dear You Have been thru so much.*
> *And your little one as well.*
> *Ill Keep you both in my prayers. I Know you give the best care there is. Stay Strong.*
> *Love & Blessings,Nickee in Pa**


Thank you! 

This is Lola when we got home yesterday. They had to shave part of her head and neck.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

For some reason it only lets me attach one pic at a time.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Pic 3


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Pic 4


The person that brought her out to me thought I was going to be upset because they cut her hair. She told me we kept her top knot. I just had to giggle at this point hair is the least thing on my mind!!!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful Lola :wub: :wub: :tender: get better little one. Agreed, the hair just isn't an issue at this point. Hope the specialist gets back to you soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - yes the hair is of so little consequence, however, I know you would have been heartbroken if they took her topknot. Some places would not have cared so I actually think that was very sweet. Did she eat for them at all? As I texted, she went through a lot of trauma yesterday with the anesthesia, spinal tap and procedures. She might really feel like doggy do do and not be up to eating right now. You couldn't come near me with food and i couldn't stand smelling it my first day home after anesthesia and surgery. However those are the times when I wish she was on IV to stay hydrated and nourished. Or maybe she can just get a shot. Anxious to hear what the doc says.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thank goodness it's not encephalitis , and praying she's is doing better soon .


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Beautiful Lola :wub: :wub: :tender: get better little one. Agreed, the hair just isn't an issue at this point. Hope the specialist gets back to you soon.



Yes it really isn't. But the doctor that brought her out was so worried about my reaction. Lol I told Lola she has a rocker look going on with a cool haircut and a leopard bandage. Lol




Snowbody said:


> Mane - yes the hair is of so little consequence, however, I know you would have been heartbroken if they took her topknot. Some places would not have cared so I actually think that was very sweet. Did she eat for them at all? As I texted, she went through a lot of trauma yesterday with the anesthesia, spinal tap and procedures. She might really feel like doggy do do and not be up to eating right now. You couldn't come near me with food and i couldn't stand smelling it my first day home after anesthesia and surgery. However those are the times when I wish she was on IV to stay hydrated and nourished. Or maybe she can just get a shot. Anxious to hear what the doc says.


I agree it was a lovely gesture and I thanked her for it. They kept calling it a bow lol. I had a little band in her hair and they kept referring to her as the cutie with a blue bow. 



Maglily said:


> thank goodness it's not encephalitis , and praying she's is doing better soon .


Thank you!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update*

Spoke to neurologist he is concerned about her not eating but he says more importantly is that she consumes a minimum of 40-50 ml of water per day. So I called my boyfriend and told him to make sure he gets her to drink some water. He said if by the time I get home she doesn't consume enough water maybe I should consider bringing her in for some fluid. He said we could also hospitalize her but he wouldn't want to unless it was extremely necessary since he knows this will stress her out further. I also spoke to my regular vet which agrees that if she doesn't eat today she should come in for subq fluids, she also recommend me to pick up some canned food from them which is really high in fat and mix it with water and give to her with a syringe. Before I take her to the vet again which I know will just make her more anxious I'm going to try to feed her when I get home. I think I might be able to persuade her a little more. But if she doesn't eat I will definitely take her in for subq.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have a syringe to give her water, Mane? That might help to be able to measure how much. Tyler had subQ fluid shot once and luckily it wasn't a big deal but Lola might be freaked by white coats right now. Whatever it takes to make her well. Did she take her meds?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Also a suggestion with the water is to use some unflavoured pedialite in some chicken stock. That would keep her well hydrated and she may be more likely to drink it. Not the heavy salted stuff though. Maybe boil up some chicken to flavour the water.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

silverhaven said:


> Also a suggestion with the water is to use some unflavoured pedialite in some chicken stock. That would keep her well hydrated and she may be more likely to drink it. Not the heavy salted stuff though. Maybe boil up some chicken to flavour the water.


I have done this in the past with Sasha will try with her. 

She is getting worse in our eyes. I just feel like there is something else going on the more i read the more I think her symptoms are a lot more severe. I just don't want to be that crazy pet parent calling every 5 mins lol. But I do feel like there is missing link. Based on my conversation with the neurologist today she is diagnosed by default. There is nothing in the spinal tap or MRI that proves she has this. I know this could be possible that she does have it without there necessarily being proof but something just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> She is getting worse in our eyes. I just feel like there is something else going on the more i read the more I think her symptoms are a lot more severe. I just don't want to be that crazy pet parent calling every 5 mins lol. But I do feel like there is missing link. Based on my conversation with the neurologist today she is diagnosed by default. There is nothing in the spinal tap or MRI that proves she has this. I know this could be possible that she does have it without there necessarily being proof but something just doesn't feel right.


 
You have to trust your gut. If you feel that it is not adding up, don't be afraid to be the "crazy pet parent." They count on us to fight for them. You know her best.
Is there someplace else you can take her for a second opinion? Another specialist?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I have done this in the past with Sasha will try with her.
> 
> She is getting worse in our eyes. I just feel like there is something else going on the more i read the more I think her symptoms are a lot more severe. I just don't want to be that crazy pet parent calling every 5 mins lol. But I do feel like there is missing link. Based on my conversation with the neurologist today she is diagnosed by default. There is nothing in the spinal tap or MRI that proves she has this. I know this could be possible that she does have it without there necessarily being proof but something just doesn't feel right.


I am so sorry Mane. I'm just seeing this. :angry: We know our pets best. I can feel your concern in your post. Praying you can get this figured out. Do you mean to say she _couldn't_ have it without being proof? 
xxxx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> I have done this in the past with Sasha will try with her.
> 
> She is getting worse in our eyes. I just feel like there is something else going on the more i read the more I think her symptoms are a lot more severe. I just don't want to be that crazy pet parent calling every 5 mins lol. But I do feel like there is missing link. Based on my conversation with the neurologist today she is diagnosed by default. There is nothing in the spinal tap or MRI that proves she has this. I know this could be possible that she does have it without there necessarily being proof but something just doesn't feel right.



I always say go with your gut.

To be honest... when I read your other post about what White Shaker Dog Syndrome is.... 

It is idiopathic.... which means they have no known cause.

Since my own diagnosis with Lyme - I have learned so much about how so many people who have been diagnosed with idiopathic illnesses are actually misdiagnosed Lyme cases.

I know she had a tick panel. 

But with people - if you have been sick with Lyme for awhile, your body actually will not produce antibodies anymore. Because the Lyme overpowers the immune system, turns off key parts, and by the time blood is drawn, no new antibodies are created.

Gus's test came back negative - we are treating him because he started showing signs almost a year later. He is doing great on treatment.

If she was a person (I know it's different) and this was happening, I would be pushing for Lyme treatment.

If you think something else is wrong - keep looking. Go with your gut.

I will keep praying for Lola.... she is such a sweet girl.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Update Rocky Mountain spotted fever tested positive*

So after all my gut wasn't wrong. She infact tested positive for Rocky Mountain spotted fever. I just got the results apparently the full tick panel hadn't came back yet, this was the last blood test we were waiting on. My personal opinion is that she doesn't have white shakers. But the neurologist and primary vet are both telling me she has both. But after looking it up all her symptoms resemble Rocky Mountain much more clearly. I now feel so guilty I might be the only one responsible for what's going on. Over the winter we went upstate several time and we also went once in the month of march and this past weekend. I thought you could only get bit during the summer. The crazy thing Im so overprotective with them while we are there they are barely even outdoors. but they should have been on preventive medicine. vet is saying she didn't necessarily get it upstate that she could have got it here also from another dog that could have transported it. The vet is also saying since the blood test came back positive she must have got it at least 2 weeks. 

Now I'm really lost. I just don't know what to do! She has to start antibiotics tomorrow. My boyfriend was able to take her in to get fluids. After she arrived from the vet I fed her some scrambled egg and she ate it! :thumbsup::chili: I hope I can get her to eat again tonight when she is due for her next prednisone dose.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> I always say go with your gut.
> 
> To be honest... when I read your other post about what White Shaker Dog Syndrome is....
> 
> ...


Wow! Well I must have been typing at the same time your post came through. Well she has Rocky Mountain spotted fever. I don't know if they checked for Lyme but I would assume they did. 

That's exactly what I thought before the RMSF test came back positive that they didn't really know what it was and it kind of resembles white shakers so let's diagnose her with white shakers. I just don't know enough about these disease but I will soon I'm reading up on them as much as I can. I will do anything for this little one and now that I feel so guilty!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Wow! Well I must have been typing at the same time your post came through. Well she has Rocky Mountain spotted fever. I don't know if they checked for Lyme but I would assume they did.
> 
> That's exactly what I thought before the RMSF test came back positive that they didn't really know what it was and it kind of resembles white shakers so let's diagnose her with white shakers. I just don't know enough about these disease but I will soon I'm reading up on them as much as I can. I will do anything for this little one and now that I feel so guilty!



You PM'd me - I PM'd you but I think this is very important to post on the forum:

If she has RMSF - She has Lyme.

That goes for people too: If you have a tick borne infection - please treat for Lyme. It is too risky and these tick borne illnesses are too tricky to not treat. 

Ticks very very rarely are infected with co-infections (Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, Tick Fever, Babesia, Bartonella, Mycoplasma, etc) WITHOUT Lyme. It is almost unheard of.

On the flip side: Ticks are very very rarely only infected with Lyme. They have "salad stomachs" - meaning - when they bite you a whole slew of junk gets put into your body.

If she has one tick borne infection - she needs to be treated for Lyme no matter what that TBI is.

I'd get her to the vet and ask them for antibiotics - she may need IV antibiotics since she cannot eat.

Her neuro symptoms --- man, that is classic Lyme.

It is not your fault. Do not feel guilty - this is the vet who should have noticed.

Lyme really screws up the brain.

So please.... get antibiotics soon. She can make a full recovery if treated properly.

Our vet is treating Gus the same as a person: 4 weeks AFTER his symptoms are gone we will end treatment. But not any sooner.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> You PM'd me - I PM'd you but I think this is very important to post on the forum:
> 
> If she has RMSF - She has Lyme.
> 
> ...


They sent the antibiotics home with her today after she got her fluids. I sadly wasn't present my boyfriend took her in. He was told to wait until tomorrow to start antibiotics. But I think if I can get her to eat tonight I will just go ahead and give it to her. The vet assured him it was safe to take with prednisone said it was the treatment plan for some diseases. The antibiotic is doxycycline 20 mg once a day for 28 days. 

Do you think she will have permanent neurological damage?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> They sent the antibiotics home with her today after she got her fluids. I sadly wasn't present my boyfriend took her in. He was told to wait until tomorrow to start antibiotics. But I think if I can get her to eat tonight I will just go ahead and give it to her. The vet assured him it was safe to take with prednisone said it was the treatment plan for some diseases. The antibiotic is doxycycline 20 mg once a day for 28 days.
> 
> Do you think she will have permanent neurological damage?


No.

Why is she on Prednisone?

Steriods make Lyme resistant.

She needs to be off the steroids.

Whenever I have asthma problems and have to do a breathing treatment my neuro lyme symptoms go nuts. I forgot how to swallow over Christmas because I had to use my inhaler for a week. I was so twitchy I could barely walk. -- If she just started the steroids - that could be why she is getting worse, not better.

So I'd find out if she can be off the Prednisone. I don't know what it is for.

But I can tell you if she has RMSF and Lyme (which I'd bet on) then all of her symptoms are tick related - not anything else.

Antibiotics. Start now.

The same often happens with people: They are sent to a neurologist or other specialist who puts them on steroids for something without a name or without a cause, and then down the road (hopefully sooner rather than later) they are diagnosed with Lyme.

And the first thing an LLMD (Lyme Literate DR) does is pull them off their steroids because steroids make Lyme stronger and harder to treat. 

Steroids cover problems, they don't fix them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for your vet for testing for Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever!

Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever: Information for Veterinarians


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank god she is diagnosed. Bless her heart. So glad a Vet found it. The neurologist will know how to treat this. 
xxxx


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> No.
> 
> Why is she on Prednisone?
> 
> ...


Ok this is a lot to take in. She is on prednisone because she was diagnosed with white dog shakers syndrome yesterday. Today is when we got the positive test for RMSF. The vet and neurologist are both admant that it is both things. I spoke to both and told both that I really thought it was only RMSF and that if WDSS is a disease diagnosed by elimination of other diseases and we found that she is positive for RMSF why can't it be possible that its just RMSF. They said her clinical presentation isn't indicative of just RMSF. They both believe we caught the RMSF early on and that she could be treated for both things without complications. 

There is too much of a risk in me stopping any medication. The vet wants me to follow up with her tomorrow I will mention all my worries. My Lola condition is horrible I just can't bear to see her like this. When she lays down she has a tremors through her body it is so scary. 

I just fed her some white fish and she ate it all and gave her the 1st dose of antibiotics. She actually wanted more but I didn't give her anymore because I have to feed her again when I give her the prednisone. 

The vet told my boyfriend that If we don't see improvements by tomorrow she wants to hospitalize her. :smcry:



Ladysmom said:


> Good for your vet for testing for Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever!
> 
> Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever: Information for Veterinarians


 Is that not standard in a full tick panel? We tested for that because I had been upstate last weekend and I ask if it could have been a tick. 



SammieMom said:


> Thank god she is diagnosed. Bless her heart. So glad a Vet found it. The neurologist will know how to treat this.
> xxxx


I'm just hoping it is the correct diagnosis. I want her to start getting back to normal.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Mane-- I guess sometimes it isn't easy to diagnose right away. Well if she does have to be admitted at least you know she will get the right care 24/7 care. Your doing a great job getting her to eat. Hang in there. You'll know more what to do in am and you can take her in tonight if you needed to. 
Praying for you and Lola.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Oh Mane-- I guess sometimes it isn't easy to diagnose right away. Well if she does have to be admitted at least you know she will get the right care 24/7 care. Your doing a great job getting her to eat. Hang in there. You'll know more what to do in am and you can take her in tonight if you needed to.
> Praying for you and Lola.


Yes I know and understand that its not always easy and all this has happened so quickly. I will try my best to get her to eat and drink. shes been through so much this week that i wouldn't want to leave her overnight. but if it comes to that we will do it. I have a good feeling that the antibiotics will help. Luckily I have a 24 hr pet hospital in walking distance and her vet will be in tomorrow.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> .
> 
> Is that not standard in a full tick panel? We tested for that because I had been upstate last weekend and I ask if it could have been a tick.


I am no expert. I am just so glad you mentioned tick exposure to your vet and he was prompted to test Lola further. The two of you are obviously a good "Team Lola". Trust this vet and your instinct. 

*The gold standard serologic test for diagnosis of RMSF is the indirect immunofluorescence assay (IFA) with R. rickettsii antigen, performed on two paired serum samples to demonstrate a significant (four-fold) rise in antibody titers. The first sample should be taken as early in the disease as possible, preferably in the first week of symptoms, and the second sample should be taken 2 to 4 weeks later. Often the first IgG IFA titer is typically low or negative, and the second typically shows a significant (fourfold) increase in IgG antibody levels. IgM antibodies usually rise at the same time as IgG near the end of the first week of illness and remain elevated for months or even years. Also, IgM antibodies are less specific than IgG antibodies and more likely to result in a false positive. For these reasons, veterinarians requesting IgM serologic titers should also request a concurrent IgG titer.*
*Both IgM and IgG levels may remain elevated for months or longer after the disease has resolved, or may be detected in dogs that were previously exposed to antigenically related organisms. Because there is no widely available rapid laboratory assay to provide early confirmation of RMSF, specific antibiotic treatment decisions should be made on the basis of epidemiologic and clinical clues rather than awaiting laboratory confirmation.*


Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever: Information for Veterinarians


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Symptoms of RMSF in dogs start 4-5 days after a tick bite. So whenever her symptoms started, go back 4-5 days - that is when the tick would have been there. But - she may also have had this for much longer and her immune system was strong so it took awhile for it to show up.

People can have RMSF for YEARS without knowing.

I'll be honest -- I expected Gus's tick bite incident to be much easier than my own personal experience with Lyme diagnosis. Because vets are fully aware that tick borne illness happens a lot, and that if not treated can cause death.

However, I was met with the same standoffish behavior that the majority of MDs have.

It's like you mention Lyme and you are immediately insane and a hypochondriac.

Our Holistic Vet was completely open to and understanding about his tick incident. And she is the one who is treating Gus now. The other vet (not Holistic) wanted to put Gus on psych meds.

Sadly, that is the same with people.

So I see you being met with a lot of resistance.

They will most likely say she only has RMSF. They probably did a complete tick panel, and the lyme portion probably came back negative.

Lyme and Tick borne illness tests are so unreliable. But I sound crazy when I talk about this... Just know that there are no true tick borne illness tests right now. There are too many strains and too many variables. These bugs are smart. They are the only bacteria that carries around special little sacks to hide itself from your immune system.

If she was a human.... and you told me she had RMSF - I'd tell you she has Lyme. No question. She could be a very lucky dog and got a tick that only had RMSF.... but like I said, it is rare to just get 1 tick borne infection.

She has RMSF and they are saying WSDS... which is idiopathic. If she has RMSF and another neurological condition -- I'd say she was bitten on her head or spinal cord and the Lyme is in her neuro system.

I know I sound nuts... I'm sorry.

It's just I have heard thousands of stories of people being diagnosed and treated for decades for MS, Lupus, Fibro, some unknown neuro condition, chornic pain, etc - and it turns out to be Lyme. And once they start treatment, their symptoms slowly start to improve.

I will keep praying for Lola.

I will hope that her steroid dose is low enough that it isn't a serious issue.

And that her antibiotics work.

To have RMSF and WSDS start at the same time -- I don't buy it.

Let me know if you need anything.... I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Mane, I have no suggestions, nothing to offer but hugs. It hurts me so bad to see Lola Pink hurting, I can imagine, but don't want to, your terrible pain and fear. I wish I could do more...but all I can offer is:grouphug: and hope with all my heart that she will get better.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Mane, just checking in to let you know I have had Lola in my thoughts and prayers all day. I'm so glad they finally have a diagnosis and RMSF sounds more likely in this situation. I read up on it a little bit and I'm glad it was diagnosed quickly and your vet can start treatment ASAP. I know this is all so scary, but you are handling it well. You're such a good mom! I know nothing about RMSF so cannot offer any advice but just sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way! I'll check in again tomorrow to see how she's doing. Please keep us posted!


----------



## summer (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear what you and Lola have been going through. I hope the medicine kicks in very quickly so that she can feel better soon. I did some looking on Rocky Mountain spotted fever in dogs online and came across a pet page that describes the the various symptoms including nervous system signs such as unstable gait.

Hang in there. You are doing a great job and obviously a wonderful mommy to your dogs.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Your Mummy instincts were correct. :tender: you sound to have a good handle on things Mane. Your care and support for your little one will guide you in the correct direction, just continue to watch her and follow your gut. You are with her, and watching for symptoms and know her, so you can tell what isn't and is right with her. Just make sure you inform the vet of all your thoughts and observations and I am sure between you, Lola will get the best care possible.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mane - never doubt your "mommy gut" instincts. At least 90% of the time we know things about our fur- or skin-kids that doctors don't. I experienced this several times with my son and was proven right every time.
I'm not glad that Lola has a tick borne disease but it really makes the most sense from what I've heard of Lyme. So many friends on Long Island and CT have dealt with it in themselves, their kids and their pets. Main thing is to catch it early. Glad she's on antibiotics and hope she keeps them down. 
I really do have some doubt about it being White Shaker Syndrome. Just didn't sounds really like it from the descriptions. 

I would take heed of Tori's info...she's very knowledgeable about Lyme. I know you haven't been on that much lately, Mane, but Tori is very insightful and has a lot of good info on it on helping herself and pets...medically and/or holistically. She knows how Lyme feels, just like I now know how a severed ACL and surgery for it feels. It's seeing it from the inside so I would definitely raise some red flags about the steroids possibly being counterproductive. Are there any tick borne specialists here in NYC that you could try to reach out to?? I would think there are because of Long Island. Parasite specialists really know their stuff...at least for us humans. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Mane - never doubt your "mommy gut" instincts. At least 90% of the time we know things about our fur- or skin-kids that doctors don't. I experienced this several times with my son and was proven right every time.
> I'm not glad that Lola has a tick borne disease but it really makes the most sense from what I've heard of Lyme. So many friends on Long Island and CT have dealt with it in themselves, their kids and their pets. Main thing is to catch it early. Glad she's on antibiotics and hope she keeps them down.
> I really do have some doubt about it being White Shaker Syndrome. Just didn't sounds really like it from the descriptions.
> 
> ...



I have a list of Lyme Literate doctors for NY.... but they are not veterinarians.

Finding a Lyme Literate Vet seems to be just as important.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Grace'sMom said:


> Symptoms of RMSF in dogs start 4-5 days after a tick bite. So whenever her symptoms started, go back 4-5 days - that is when the tick would have been there. But - she may also have had this for much longer and her immune system was strong so it took awhile for it to show up.
> 
> People can have RMSF for YEARS without knowing.
> 
> ...


I know that you are trying to be helpful and that is very kind, but we do not know that Lola has Lyme's..I believe the vets are doing the best they can for her, and so is Mane...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> I know that you are trying to be helpful and that is very kind, but we do not know that Lola has Lyme's..I believe the vets are doing the best they can for her, and so is Mane...


I couldn't agree more, April! :thumbsup:

It sounds like Mane's neurologist is very competent to treat little Lola. I would follow his treatment plan rather than questioning it based upon advice received on an online forum. 

We can support our fellow SM'ers, share anecdotal stories of personal experience, provide links to articles from veterinarians, but let's remember none of us here are veterinarians and are not qualified to diagnose or recommend treatment for someone else's Maltese.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Mane,
Praying your Lola is continuing to eat for you, and her meds are starting to work today. I pray her shaking has calmed some this am. Let us know what the Vet says today about Lola. 

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> I couldn't agree more, April! :thumbsup:
> 
> It sounds like Mane's neurologist is very competent to treat little Lola. I would follow his treatment plan rather than questioning it based upon advice received on an online forum.
> 
> We can support our fellow SM'ers, share anecdotal stories of personal experience, provide links to articles from veterinarians, but let's remember none of us here are veterinarians and are not qualified to diagnose or recommend treatment for someone else's Maltese.





aprilb said:


> I know that you are trying to be helpful and that is very kind, but we do not know that Lola has Lyme's..I believe the vets are doing the best they can for her, and so is Mane...


With all due respect, I have to say that we do this all the time here and each of you has done the same if you look back at threads. We have learned about tick borne diseases from several members here. We are just making suggestions that any of us on the forum can use to better educate themselves to ask the right questions of our vets. We're not saying to throw out what they're saying, but we are saying, look at the possibilities. No one here is saying a specialist doesn't know about treatment for their field, but they also aren't infallible and they might not know things that go astray of their specialty. 

We went to a very well regarded top ophthalmologist at the Animal Medical Center here for Tyler's tear staining, who said to put him on Tylan indefinitely. From what I read here, I thought that wasn't a good idea because of antibiotic resistance AND it never worked. Two breeders said get his tear ducts flushed and voila, not a stain ever since then. I had asked her and she said that wouldn't work. The same thing with human docs -- my son's pediatrician thought he was choking on infant formula spraying down his throat from the straw because he had more and more coughing spells. Well, no he was severely allergic to dairy and they didn't even entertain that until he was in anaphylaxis and near death from his throat swelling up so badly he couldn't breathe. I've spent the last 20 years educating others about life threatening food allergies. Not every child with a reaction has one but here is what you look for and the tests you need. At our patient support groups we often bring up things that doctors don't even think about because we are living with it.
All I'm saying is that Mane has done an amazing job with getting help for Lola and SHE was the one who felt something more was going on than the diagnosis. I feel like we sometimes need to question medical authority; I do it often with my doctors and folo who I feel in my heart is best for myself and my family.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mane, thinking of you and Lola. Hugs!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

It's difficult not to want to share information we have learned through experience. I think every bit of info we receive is helpful. If Lola were my baby, I would really appreciate everyone's input! Isn't it great that Mane and Lola have so much support!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your input I appreciate. I will see if I can find a specialist in tick disease. Does anybody know of any? Doesn't seem like a bad Idea since she is definitely positive for RMSF. 

I'm going to start a new thread with an update.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> With all due respect, I have to say that we do this all the time here and each of you has done the same if you look back at threads. We have learned about tick borne diseases from several members here. We are just making suggestions that any of us on the forum can use to better educate themselves to ask the right questions of our vets. We're not saying to throw out what they're saying, but we are saying, look at the possibilities. No one here is saying a specialist doesn't know about treatment for their field, but they also aren't infallible and they might not know things that go astray of their specialty.
> 
> We went to a very well regarded top ophthalmologist at the Animal Medical Center here for Tyler's tear staining, who said to put him on Tylan indefinitely. From what I read here, I thought that wasn't a good idea because of antibiotic resistance AND it never worked. Two breeders said get his tear ducts flushed and voila, not a stain ever since then. I had asked her and she said that wouldn't work. The same thing with human docs -- my son's pediatrician thought he was choking on infant formula spraying down his throat from the straw because he had more and more coughing spells. Well, no he was severely allergic to dairy and they didn't even entertain that until he was in anaphylaxis and near death from his throat swelling up so badly he couldn't breathe. I've spent the last 20 years educating others about life threatening food allergies. Not every child with a reaction has one but here is what you look for and the tests you need. At our patient support groups we often bring up things that doctors don't even think about because we are living with it.
> All I'm saying is that Mane has done an amazing job with getting help for Lola and SHE was the one who felt something more was going on than the diagnosis. I feel like we sometimes need to question medical authority; I do it often with my doctors and folo who I feel in my heart is best for myself and my family.


I agree with all sides here LOL typical Libran. I too, have had many occasions where doctors have been plain wrong..... vets too, and now question everything. Since moving here I have a Doctor that isn't taking well to it, so I will be changing him, you can see him bristle when I question him, and I know some of his info is just plain wrong. My holistic vet is just awesome. Listens to everything and works with me totally. I pay for it though... a lot. 

I do think we have to be a bit careful how adamant we are on a forum though. Sometimes when there is something we have had go wrong in our own lives often that is the first thing we think of for anything that sounds like that for someone else. I am not saying that this is the case in this situation, but just saying we can inform and suggest gently. It would be awful if incorrect advice was given strongly and someone followed it and a fluff was hurt because of it. I would be beside myself if I caused anything like that. 

It sounds to me that Mane has a lot of good information to go on. It is great that Lola was checked for SMF and found positive, treatment beginning immediately. Tough call on the White Shaker syndrome. I would want to know if a delay in treatment for it could hurt the overall outcome. It sounds like Lola is in a very poor state and the vet and specialist both agree after examining her that they think it is both. 

Praying for little Lola rayer: How is she today Mane?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Because both of mine have had TBD (Kitzi 2 X & Lisi 1X) I have to say that this was my first thought when you posted. (We had Babisiosis both times). I know from researching Kitzel's limp that TBD can cause lameness in back legs or weakness. Both times we were treated w/Doxycycline 2 X (morn. & evening) a day for 28 days. It has to be retested in 6-9 months to be certain the treatment was effective. The 1st X Kitzel also got some shots initially, but we were in the US the 2nd time. I just retested Lisi (after 3 months off meds. we tested 1 time) & now again at 6 months & both are negative. Kitzel will test on the 22nd w. his blood work for the dental. I expect his results to be good. 
I also know from my research that RMSF is the quickest result of all the TBDs. I think the tick only has to be attached 24-48 hrs. where as w/Bababiosis it is 10 days. After being familiar w/the symptoms I insisted that the ER vet test after 7 days of finding ticks on both dogs last Sept. before we came to the US and low and behold she was shocked (she said it would be a waste of $$ as it doesn't show that fast) when the test came back positive. 
It is worth asking the vet if he/she is willing to treat for RMSF alone for 28 days & then if they still see symptoms to do the WDSS treatment. I am betting that it is the RMSF, but I don't have a vet's license.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe it is only RMSF but this is to serious for me to stop a medication against medical advice. My baby is really bad she has tremors through her whole body when she sits , stands and especially when she eats.

If anyone has any links to good articles about RMSF or the contraindications between prednisone and antibiotics please post.


----------

